# Honey acitidy- floral source?



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

What causes the acitidy of honey? Does the floral source of honey affect the acitidy of honey? If you fed the bees nothing but sugar, and they produced honey from it, would this "honey" have the same acidity as the original sugar water? Or would it become more acidic?


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

correction: acidity, not acitity


----------

